
Baker-Miller pink – a colour that calms people down - isomorph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baker-Miller_pink
======
isomorph
Assume this is to do with stereotype threat + gender stereotypes that pink ->
girl -> less violent

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereotype_threat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereotype_threat)

i.e. being "primed" for that stereotype by seeing pink everywhere, makes you
conform to your subconscious associations with the colour pink

Edit: please let me know why I am being downvoted as I would like to
understand this issue further :)

